# Anyone from Springfield, Missouri area



## nascarnut (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all 

Im looking for any info on what the RC Car hobby is doing in the Springfield Missouri area.
Are ther any tracks around. If so what kind, on road, off road?

Thanks, Nascarnut


----------



## paulwest (Aug 11, 2004)

We have a local track but its closed for the summer we travle for now track will open in september. And its carpet oval and some times we run onroad. Thers a lot of racing in joplin mo a very short drive- off road -dirt oval - slot cars after that its a long drive KC or ST LOUIS -ILL.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm 2hrs from Springfield in Jefferson City. There will be an offroad outdoor dirt track this summer at Cosmo Park (if the weather ever gets decent). There's great tracks in St. Charles (STL area) and KC. I've raced many times with Paul down in Springfield, all the people there are great to be around. Springfield just isn't in the center of anything! 

Hopefully our onroad/oval track will pop back up this winter as well. Put on by Carl Edwards, RCTRAX, and Jones Power Sports. It was a lot of fun last winter and lots of good racers.


----------



## jake86 (Jan 3, 2003)

SuperXRAY said:


> Hopefully our onroad/oval track will pop back up this winter as well. Put on by Carl Edwards, RCTRAX, and Jones Power Sports. It was a lot of fun last winter and lots of good racers.


 They just need to move the oval racing to the weekend it's hard to make it up there on Wednesday.

Jason


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Any tracks closer to Branson, MO?


----------



## Matt Bayless (Feb 15, 2004)

We race in holister Mo. 3 miles south of Branson next Sunday the 18th of May. races start at 1:00 p.m. You can ask Josh for further dates when yocome down. Pan car oval. Foams 13.5.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Asphalt Sedan and Oval Racing at:
TPA Hobby Center
251 Saint James St 
Hollister, MO 65672

Google Map

Races will be: May 18th, June 1st, June 15, June 29, July 13, July 27, August 10, August 24, September 7th.

Entry fee will be $5, so you can have plently left for gas.

Race classes will be:
13.5 Oval
13.5 Sedan
Run-What-Ya-Brung (SuperStock Motor Limit)


----------



## nascarnut (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi guy's

My name is Vic, and I live in Tucson AZ.

Im going to be moving to Springfield, MO as soon as my house sells. When I get there I want to get into RC racing with you guys.

From what ive gathered from these forums there is a carpet track in Springfield. MBMS, that will be open in september. Until then you all are commuting to Hollister or Joplin do your racing. For the most part your racing oval and onraod on carpet or asphalt.

So now I need to get your help in building a car. Ill need advice on what car, motor, radio, chargers, batteries and any thing else I'll need. Im thinking I want to go oval racing.

Are you up for the challenge in helping a noob get into RC racing?

I think my first question is, what does the term, "pan car" mean?

Thanks,Vic


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey, I answered my own question. The Hobbytown in Branson, Mo (about 35 miles south of Springfield using Highway 65) had a parking lot track setup on Sunday. I talked to a manager there at the store and they are going to try to having parking lot racing on a somewhat regular basis.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

That is correct Indy.
Hobby Town and TPA both have a racing series this summer. Right now they are on the same days/same times by fluke. Hopefully soon they will be on seperate days. So others including me can race both!!

I am not sure what HobbyTown Branson is running but TPA is running 13.5 Sedan and 13.5 Oval. A few of the sedan guys have 1/12's so getting in touch with them could encourage them to run them. HobbyTown will allow Nitros, TPA use to have a decent Nitro crowed but none are showing up anymore after the electrics started getting faster.

Here is a link to the Holister Thread


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Vic, If you want a car almost ready to run Matt Bayless has a spare 13.5 Oval car for sale at the TPA track. I think it was under $200, you will need to provide a radio and sevo. Just click his name and send him a PM.

Pan-Cars are just a generic term for RWD, soild rear axle cars that generally have a flat chassis plate. For cheap, fast and easy maintence pan cars are better. 
Sedans have twice the moving parts but IMO are the ultimate test of aggressive driving.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Forgot to mention, I'm Josh Fitzwater Race Director for TPA and Bear Tracks so if you need to know more info I'll be willing to help.
Casey Merrel? is the Race director for HobbyTown


----------



## nascarnut (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess the first thing I should do is figure out what class and scale I want to run.
What are most guys running 1/10th or 1/12th. Oval or sedan. What is the turnout like for each of the classes?

Thanks Vic


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Turn out is about the same for 1/10 Sedan and 1/10 Oval at TPA which is about 6 people each class. We are trying to get some 1/12's running again since alot of the TPA racers have them but they also run two classes too(oval and sedan)

Hobbytown they run Sedan, RC18T/R/B's and some nitro mixed. I think the turnout is about equal there too 6 in each class.

Hobbytown is a good fun atmosphere, TPA is also fun but the racers put more into learning and getting faster. 

If you wanted to ensure you can race either place, go with a sedan. I have to warn you, sedans take work to keep running so pick a decent one(T2, TC5, Cyclone or Losi xxxsr). Parts support for sedans are on your own for most sedans but I think HobbyTown carries TC5 and Cyclone. Parts support for the PanCars are easy since most use the same design between brands. Normally the oval guys just get together after the race and make a single order for parts to save on shipping.


----------



## nascarnut (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the info so far.

I think I want to do the oval thing. I figure once I learn to turn left I can learn to turn right later. lol

Is the track in Springfield call Beartracks or MBMS. The last that I read, it had a problem with the roof. Do you think that it is going to be open in September?

I want to build a car that will be fast, but until I learn to drive I want it to be slow enough that I don't break it all the time. How would I go about that? Gearing, or i'm guessing that could be setting in the radio to not go full throttle? 

If you were going to buy a new radio what would you get?

Thanks Vic


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

The warehouse that the carpet track is in is being renovated. It can not be accessed till all the construction is done. The 4800sqft section that is rented has the access blocked, the track is still intact along with the pits. The landlord gave grace on rent till september.

There has been a little hiccup in racing at TPA,,, when the dust settles, I'll let everyone know. Banson HobbyTown will be racing road course on sudays. Next Race June 1st


----------

